# Could This Be One Of The Worst Confo Ever?



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

How does she hold up her huge head with that tiny neck?!
Ohh I betcha I can find worse 

-runs off-


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I've seen much, much worse...

Things I do like about her: she's got a decent shoulder, trim (though lacking muscle) neck, short back. She's got a plain head, and I'd prefer to see a bit more femininity, and refinement there, but it's not roman nosed, or extremely grotesque. 

Things that I wouldn't want to pass on: Her rump is the biggest one, her legs aren't the greatest either. 

When ever you breed, you are going to pass on the horse's confo, good or bad.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

post pics of the worst!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

From craigslist: 

















Googled:

























BAHAHA!:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I don't think this will be a really appropriate thread...unless the pics are yours or you have permission from the owners they probably shouldn't be posted here.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh that paint! :shock: talking about bum high! is it really possible for a foal to be THAT bad?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The mare in the OP is not bad at all. She is a race bred mare that is not in great shape but is built like a QH racehorse. If you don't like her then don't buy her but there is no reason to knock a horse that has a really good pedigree with two producing parent and no real conformation flaws. She may not spark your fancy but that is no reason to ridicule her.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> Oh my gosh that paint! :shock: talking about bum high! is it really possible for a foal to be THAT bad?


 
That horse isn't that bad. The picture is awfull but the horse is not standing square and it looks like it's standing on a slight slope. Young stock type horses are almost always built down hill untill they get thier full growth.


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh my god, that poor bay!!! I've never SEEN a worse sway back than that before!!! Bring's tears to my eyes.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Most brood mares wouldnt cut it in a conformation class. Sometimes having so many foals is what causes the conformation problems (at least with the back.)


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I always thought that this horse had the oddest confirmation. She reminded me more of a deer than a horse. 


















I love when the foals go through the awkward stage. I know this filly is standing on a slope but in person she was very lopsided. Everything in front was smaller than the back. Even though she's still beautiful I just thought it looked funny.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

her hind looks like its done growing and the front looks like its still a baby LOL.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Unless these are your horses, you should NOT be posting these pictures


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Agreed with kevinshorses. The photo of the bay mare looks completely off as well - like it's a bad angle to begin with, she's standing funny and then the photo has been compressed. 

I don't think it's very impressive that we continually tell posters that we can't critique their horses because they don't have proper photos, and yet we can pull any ol' stranger off the internet and bash them. Is it easier when they're not around to dispute the opinion? :-|


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

You are allowed to post pictures of horses you dont own, but you cant post pictures of other people, per the forum rules. You just cant claim these are your horses, if they are not. There was a discussion about it elsewere.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

First of all, I'm in agreement with Kevin, the horses that are being so brutally attacked are not all that conformationally horrific. In fact, the mare is still a baby and not fully developed. 



sillybunny11486 said:


> You are allowed to post pictures of horses you dont own, but you cant post pictures of other people, per the forum rules. You just cant claim these are your horses, if they are not. There was a discussion about it elsewere.


And as for posting pics, I think we should use our best judgement. If the OP had posted that picture because they were interested in buying it (It is for sale) or if they had an honost question about the conformation it would have been one thing, but to post a picture with the sole purpose of bashing it is just not a good reason.

This thread is locked.


----------

